# Pm-1030v Stand Ideas.....stands No Longer Available



## Ironken (Oct 20, 2016)

I am on the fence, thinking about pulling the trigger on a 1030v or possibly saving my pennies and going bigger. Anyhow, I messaged PM through ebay asking if the stand was still available for the 1030v/1022v (the listing said the stand was not available). PM quickly responded stating that that stand is no longer available.

I can easily fab up a stand but, I wanted a pre fabbed stand with cabinets. Question is....does anybody see a problem or issues using a stand for a similar sized Grizzly lathe? Like this?

http://www.grizzly.com/products/Optional-Stand-for-G9972/G9973?utm_campaign=zPage


----------



## tweinke (Oct 20, 2016)

This might be a bit late but if budget allowed how about two tool box bottom cabinets in a nice frame? Would have lots of storage and base could be made to your perfect height and width so it wouldn't be tippy


----------



## Ironken (Oct 20, 2016)

tweinke said:


> This might be a bit late but if budget allowed how about two tool box bottom cabinets in a nice frame? Would have lots of storage and base could be made to your perfect height and width so it wouldn't be tippy



That's a great idea!


----------



## HBilly1022 (Oct 20, 2016)

Tool box bases are expensive around here so I made wooden drawers in the frame I fabricated. I see others have used tool box bases and I must say they look much nicer than my wooden drawers. 

The drawers still need the faces and I will get to those one day .


----------



## Ironken (Oct 20, 2016)

HBilly1022 said:


> Tool box bases are expensive around here so I made wooden drawers in the frame I fabricated. I see others have used tool box bases and I must say they look much nicer than my wooden drawers.
> 
> The drawers still need the faces and I will get to those one day .
> 
> View attachment 137853



That looks sharp!


----------



## tweinke (Oct 21, 2016)

HBilly1022 said:


> Tool box bases are expensive around here so I made wooden drawers in the frame I fabricated. I see others have used tool box bases and I must say they look much nicer than my wooden drawers.
> 
> The drawers still need the faces and I will get to those one day .
> 
> View attachment 137853




This also is a nice solution. I wonder if wooden drawers wouldn't be helpful for rust issues and they certainly would be easier on tooling. Sizes would be easily customized to what you want or need.


----------



## Muskt (Oct 21, 2016)

Here is another solution.  I built this for my Grizz 9x20 several years ago while still living in Alaska.  It worked quite well overall.

http://www.akpilot.net/bench/Lathe bench.html

Jerry in Delaware


----------



## sanddan (Oct 21, 2016)

My PM1340 is a little bigger but here is what I did. I used a HF 44" upper box and built the frame around that.


----------



## rwm (Oct 21, 2016)

I made the mistake of buying a factory stand for my South Bend 10K. In retrospect I wish I had built my own and incorporated a tool chest with drawers. Sandan's is a beautiful example.
R


----------



## Ironken (Oct 27, 2016)

sanddan said:


> My PM1340 is a little bigger but here is what I did. I used a HF 44" upper box and built the frame around that.
> 
> View attachment 137928



Now, that's something! I am impressed.


----------

